# My cat is dying , and its breaking my heart.



## peter101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Meant to be my Cat, not my act


Hello,

We have a female cat called beanie. She is 19 years old. We have had her since she was a kitten.
3 Years ago she had a stroke that left her blind and a bit wobbly.

In August we noticed that she was drinking alot of water. The vet took a blood sample to test. The vet told us that she was fine, but lacking potasium. We were given potasium tablets to give her daily. It was then recomended that we did a urine sample, to see if she was diabetic. The results were that she was fine. But the excess drinking was proving to be a mystery. Anyway, last Friday we noticed she could hardly stand, didnt really want to eat anything, and her rear left hand leg was swollen.. I thaught she must of had another stroke. We arranged for the vet to visit yesterday, the vet took a blood sample. We got the results yesterday evening. We were told that she had kidney failure, plus extremely high levels of potasium in her body, and that she probably wouldnt last the night. What I dont understand is, why were these symptoms not picked up on her previous blood and urine tests. And why were her potasium levels so high, when previously they were very low.(We stopped giving her the pottasium tabs in the middle of Sept.).

We are devastated, Beanie means the world to us, at the moment she is lying down on her bed next to me purring. Neither me or my wife can bring ourselves to have her put to sleep. We are praying that she may go in her sleep.

To make things worse we had another cat called charlie who had to be put to sleep 2 weeks ago today. I cant go through that again.

I never realised that I could be this upset. It feels like I have been hit by an express train.

I guess I am writing this as a kind of therapy. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I can't think of anything to say really.

I am so sorry for you - I cannot imagine how you are feeling right now. xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless you  so sorry for your loss and your poorly baby beanie  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Peter. Welcome to the forum. Ahhh, i'm so sorry about the loss of your cat and Beanies problems.  19 is a fantastic age for a cat.
It does sound strange that things were'nt picked up in the tests that the potassium levels were increasing.*


----------



## Sean Bagel (Nov 12, 2008)

We're in a similar position with our 12 year old cat who has CRF - he's got fluid retention too and has put on 300g in a week. The vet has given him two weeks - the little chap has got his appetite back and munches on his catfood and his medication too if we're lucky.

He still loves to be on our laps too but we have to help him up, ok we have another cat too but the decision will have to come from us at some stage or as you say, they go in their sleep.


----------



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

i so wish animals lived as long as us, its sucks they get such a short life span.
im so sorry peter, i just lost a best friend to, bundeany was my best friend, a Belgium cross new zealand giant, they only live 6 years but he lived 8. i miss him so much. but he did live a great live, an animal living ther life out makes me say "he had a good life"

but as again sorry to hear peter. that really sucks mate.


----------



## peter101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. It has meant alot. I dont think I will ever get another animal. It is too painful.


----------



## peter101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Is there another way to put them to sleep? maybe a pill or somthing? I dont really like our vet, I dont feel she is an animal lover. I dont want her touching Beanie.

An example is, when I phoned monday morning to make the appointment for the vet to examine Beanie, I was told she would ring me back. An hour later I got a call from the practise from a receptionist, she said 'The appointment will be £152, would you like a burial in your garden or a cremation?' I was furious, the vet had not even seen Beanie at that stage!


----------



## gracie (Jul 2, 2008)

So sorry your cat is so poorly. It is heartbreaking when you lose a much loved pet as they become so much a part of your family. I changed my vet a few years ago as I felt he was all about money and not the animals welfare and feel much happier with the treatment since. There are many caring vets out there but it is not always feasable because of travelling times. Thinking of you and praying your little one as peaceful passing. Love Gracie


----------



## lazza (Nov 18, 2008)

peter101 said:


> Thanks for your replies. It has meant alot. I dont think I will ever get another animal. It is too painful.


i totally agree, its so bloody painful.



peter101 said:


> Is there another way to put them to sleep? maybe a pill or somthing? I dont really like our vet, I dont feel she is an animal lover. I dont want her touching Beanie.


a few weeks ago we had to put Pep down our other bunny, very sad.
i requested the gas before the needle, the gas makes them sleepy
and then 5 minutes later they gave him the needle.
i always get the gas first before the needle as to me its not so much
of a sudden death. its sad but we have to do what we are got to do.
and again m8 sorry and i wish you the best.


----------



## Cody (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Peter,

My thoughts are with you - I lost my dog and my moggie 2 years ago within 3 months of one another, and I know how difficult it is to go through so much emotional pain. 

Should you decide to put her to sleep, I would seriously consider asking for another vet to treat Beanie - no vet should ever make you feel like they are not an animal lover (and as for the phone call, that is preposterous). 

If there isn't another vet available have you considered speaking to a different practise? The one thing that enabled me to make the decision to put my animals down (they both suffered strokes and were in pain) with regards to putting both my animals to sleep was that my vet was very kind and he would understand my loss. He even went so far as to put my dog to sleep in the back of my car so as she wouldn't have to go into the surgery, and my cat was put down as she faced the window - so she had a nice view... sounds daft, but it really meant the world to me. 

I hope that whatever you decide, Beanie goes peacefully and I'm thinking of you at this very difficult time.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about Beanie being so poorly.

As far as I know (and I am sure the experienced breeders and vet nurses will correct me if I am wrong) euthenasia is done via an injection because that is the most direct way for the medication to enter the blood and eventually pass to the heart. I know with my hamster my vet gave the little chap gas first to sedate him and then gave him the injection (as I didn't want him injected when he was conscious).

If I was you I would ring around and find a vet who is willing to come to your home and who you like the sound of. I changed my vet earlier this year. First, I looked in Yellow Pages for a shortlist, then on the internet and finally rang and spoke to a vet nurse. I am so pleased I changed as my vet was brilliant when I had to have one of my bunnies put to sleep. She gave her an injection in her side and let me hold her and Daisy just slowly went to sleep. It took longer but gave me a chance to say goodbye to her and was very gentle.

It does hurt so much - and I have said 'no more animals' in the past but when I weigh up the many, many years of pleasure and unconditional love my fur family give me I still have pets - and go through the awful pain and loss each time they have to pass onto Rainbow Bridge.

Thinking of you and your beautiful fur baby.

xxxx


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

Peter I am so sorry to hear your sad news, you must try to remember that you have given her an amazing and happy life. My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about your girl Beanie, I'm going through a similar thing with my dog, its the waiting thats the worst, and like you, I'm secretly hoping she's going to go quietly in her sleep before the time comes that we have to have her PTS, because I don't feel our vet is enough of an animal lover either. Sadly, I don't believe there's any other way, and if she's in enough pain, it will have to be done. You could change vets, and most vets will put an animals to sleep in your own home if you wish.

I wish there was more I could do or say, but I really am keeping you and Beanie in my thoughts.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry, i dont know what to say bless you both for looking after beanie so well, i had to have my GSD put to sleep from cancer, and i had an injection to make her dopey, then i held her till she had the main injection and i still held her until my oh pulled me off her, i couldnt let go, so i really feel in my heart for you and your wife, its a dam horrible thing to have to do, and i cant understand a vet that would be so uncaring. my thoughts are with you all .


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry, and so sorry your vet has upset you, it was very insensitive of them to speak in that way.

A competent vet should be able to find a vein without causing any distress, and the euthanasia meds work very quickly and peacefully. Talk to your vet and explain your anxieties, they really should understand how you feel.
I think they sometimes try to discuss arrangements before hand as it would seem even more callous to discuss it immediately afterwards, but they could have taken more notice of your feelings and done it in a more caring manner.

The idea of someone coming to your house sounds like a good one to consider, as you would have a little more control over the surroundings and hopefully feel less stressed .

It never gets easier to lose an animal you love so much, but my life would be so empty without them.


----------



## Ceefur (Nov 5, 2008)

Peter,

My heart goes out to you and your wife and of course Beanie. I hope the end is peaceful and that you and your wife can think about all of the good times.

Best wishes.

Kath


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Peter,
I'm so sorry to hear about your sad news. It's always going to be painful for us to loose our furbabies it don't matter how old they are... But atleast you know how much love and care Beanie got from you and your wife. My heart goes out to you both


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Peter,
im so sorry your cat is so poorly and for the loss of your other cat. 
I do know how you feel, it is heartbreaking as they become part of the family. Just remember that they know how much they are loved by you and your family.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about dear Beanie. It doesn't matter how long they are with us, its never long enough. Beanie sounds as though she has had a wonderful life with two people who have cherished her and taken fabulous care of her.

From my experience, when the kidneys decide to shut down it can be quite quick. The stress of losing her friend Charlie could have exacerabated the whole process too.

When I lost my Jazz to kidney failure, I asked the vet if he is was in pain and she said no. They just feel woozey as though they have a really bad hangover. A decent vet, will understand what you are going through and will be completely sympathetic. If you wanted to let her go, then a decent vet will come out and do that for you in your home so Beanie doesn't need to have the stress of going anywhere. It is the hardest decision any pet owner has to be make as you always hold on to hope beyond hope. Sending you both huge cyber hugs and a gentle smooth for dear Beanie.


----------



## peter101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thankyou all so so much. I think I need to pull my self together and talk to my wife. Reading your replies has made me a bit of a state. I think I shall do some phoning around if we make that decision. The hardest thing is that she is obviously die'ing, but purring, I dont think she is in any kind of pain. She keeps putting her paw on me. I am just praying that she passes quickly. She doesnt deserve to suffer.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss and how poorly Beanie is. We lost a cat aged 13 to kidney failure - he just died in my son's arms and did not seem to be in any pain. It is heartbreaking -I've spent a lot of time crying over lost cats but could never be without one.
Your vet doesn't sound very sympathetic and I would certainly try to find another one. 
Sending all good thoughts to you and your family xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Peter - sorry that you lost little Charlie not much more than two weeks ago and now little Beanie is so desperately ill.  Many others on here have put it better than I could but my thoughts are with you and your wife. 

I do hope that when the time comes, Beanie's passing will be gentle and peaceful. It was shocking to read how quickly the vet practise pretty well did away with her before her time by asking how you wished to treat her body before they had even treated the living patient. 

If you feel at all uneasy, select another vet. For the time being, whilst you still have her, I hope that you will be able to treasure the time you have left.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sad news, my thoughts are with you all x


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

peter101 said:


> I got a call from the practise from a receptionist, she said 'The appointment will be £152, would you like a burial in your garden or a cremation?' I was furious, the vet had not even seen Beanie at that stage!


oh my! 
how heartless can someone be??


im sorry x


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

i am so sorry for your dilemma I recently had this and I cheated I bought a bottle of kaolin and morphin from boots the morphin floats so I sucked it up with a pipette and squirted it in my cats mouth she was 17 kidney failure she went to sleep purring and didnt wake up


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Is there another way to put them to sleep? maybe a pill or somthing? I dont really like our vet, I dont feel she is an animal lover. I dont want her touching Beanie.
> 
> An example is, when I phoned monday morning to make the appointment for the vet to examine Beanie, I was told she would ring me back. An hour later I got a call from the practise from a receptionist, she said 'The appointment will be £152, would you like a burial in your garden or a cremation?' I was furious, the vet had not even seen Beanie at that stage!


*OMG! Thats terrible. How heartless. You know you're entitled to move to another vets.*


----------



## Maisie&Miley (Jun 24, 2008)

i am so so so sorry x

my thoughts are with you both and little puss.


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 20, 2008)

So sorry to read this, my heart goes out to you and I could cheerfully ring the neck of your vet...how heartless. 
It's hard to know what to do for the best when you love a cat that much. I was in the same position with one of my cats (CRF) and let her go on her own. She was quite peaceful, but it still doesn't take the pain away. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

My heartfelt sympathies - I lost my 15 year old cat in March this year. As a family we were all knocked back by the grief. We very much wanted to do the best for our cat - we did not want him to be in pain and we did not want to prolong his life if he wasn't enjoying it. 

We knew when the time had come - he did not show any interest in anything apart from sleeping. He could not climb the stairs.

We decided to have him put to sleep. However i would now do this differently.

I would pay extra for a home visit.

I would check with the vet if there was an easier way of doing it than the quick literally heart stopping injection - I had my hand on my cat when she injected him and I could feel the accelerated beating and to be truthful the shock. Posters here have said gas helps this. i would ask for that. 

When I was a child the cat was literally 'put to sleep' - the cat went to sleep first and died about 5-10 minutes later. Far, far gentler.

We opted for crematorium with ashes back to us. I don't know how the vetinary surgery did it but we also got a black and white card which was a photo but like a drawing of our cat. I found that really helpful and have it in my kitchen as a reminder - it is really lifelike.

I still have the ashes on my mantelpiece - I can't quite bear to part with them though one day I will let them flow in the wind......


I still cry even now - am now.


But we adopted 2 Maine Coons - never a replacement - they are their own personalities and completely different from my old cat. But we love them and they have filled the physical hole left by his passing.


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Aww Sweetheart my heart goes out to you, you your wife and Beanie are in my prayers.
I had to have my kitty put to sleep 4 weeks ago (she was originally my mums who passed 8yrs ago) she would have been 20yrs old in December.
I do know what your going through. I had a very good vet who not only looked after my kitty but also looked after me. I really do hope and pray that you find a vet as loving caring and compassionate as mine. God bless xx

{{{{{{{{{ Beanie }}}}}}}}}}


----------



## lynnek6 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

Im going through the same thing just now with my cat, he is only 10 but has a tumour in his intestine, no biopsy has been done but the vet says its def that.

It breaks my heart looking at him and yesterday when we found out, i felt i was never gonna stop crying, the vet gave him a steriod and anit biotic jag and now he seems like his normal self.

You should really think about changing vets as it must make everything even harder, my vet is amazing and has looked after my baby since he was a kitten

take care xxx


----------



## CandyRee (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Just adding my sympathies to the others. I had to have Rosa my 14 yr old Burmese put to sleep 2 days ago, she had an intestinal tumour and had deteriorated over the last few days so that she could hardly stand up on sunday morning. I suspected she had also gone into renal failure and the vet confirmed this. I already had an appointment booked for Monday afternoon for a checkup for her, but I could see she would probably not make it and was likely to become distressed if left. I am always in awe of how easy and gentle it is when an animal is put to sleep, if only we could do the same for humans. I would never hesitate to do this for any of my pets, although it's very sad, it really is a miracle. I will be having Rosa's ashes back in a casket to go alongside the 5 other caskets on top of my kitchen cupboards......


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

im sorry yo hear that its so heart breaking when a pet dies.

My thoughts are with you.


xxxx


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Peter, my thoughts are with you and your wife. X


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

So sorry Peter


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear your sad news

Sounds like you have had some lovely times with Beanie though and they will give you some wonderful memories

Lou
X


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just adding my voice too - really sorry about Beanie and your other cat. 19 years is a crackig age. And hopefully eventually another fluffy bundle will be able to fill the hole she leaves but only you will know when the time is right. Hugs all round


----------



## peter101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thankyou all. I am not in a position to be able to read all your replies at the moment. As it is so very painful. Its so nice to know that there are so many animal lovers out there. If you would like to see some pictures of Beanie here is a link to my website. pbeebe.com


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Im so sorry for your loss  my thoughts are with you may Beanie rest in peace + *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

lovely pictures of your beautiful pets Peter. Beanie is certainly beautiful girl - rather like my own black Gizmo.
Lovely bunnies too. My neice has a house rabbit but when my daughter had one and we brought it indoors it chewed through the wires to the stereo!
Thinking of you and hope you find a caring vet for Beanie. xx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i am so sorry about you poor babies x


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about poor Beanie Peter.

I lost my 15 year old moggy Tails to kidney failure on Good Friday this year. He was very gently put to sleep by a lovely locum vet who was at our vets on the day I took him in. He went downhill very quickly and we knew it was the kindest thing to do for him.

It is so hard to lose a beloved pet especially if you have cared for her since she was a kitten and she has gone on to reach a grand old age. Well done for taking care of her so well, I'm sure she has had a wonderful life with you.

Thinking of you. x


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

Peter,

We just lost our cat yesterday. I understand the pain you are going through. I hope and pray that you find a vet that understands and sympathizes with you. I think that a good vet will be sensitive to your situation. Ours was so wonderful yesterday, and he has been our vet for 30 years. He knew that my mom was upset, and he talked to her until he felt like she could drive home. He reassured her that she was doing the right thing.

I just looked at your pictures of Beanie, and she seems like an adorable cat. I hope that your last days with her are peaceful, and I am like you, my pets are family. I guess that is why it hurts so much when we lose them.


----------



## http://www.petloverspalac (Nov 19, 2008)

I understand completly,I lost two young cats and two 6week old kittens.the vets called it failer to thrive,I don't care what they call it. It still breaks my heart every time I walk past our little cemitary,My heart goes out to you,You will never replace this one.please don't be affrade to adopt another. You obviously love your cat,don't let your love stop here,get yourself another one or two,there are so many that need your love.(I have 40 kitties)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beanie is beautiful x


----------



## peter101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Beanie died last night at 6pm, a very nice vet that obviously loved animals put her to rest.


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{ Peter and Wife }}}}}}}}}} i am so so sorry to hear your sad news but i am so glad you got a good vet that i prayed for. My heart goes out to you please accept my condolences.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ Beanie }}}}}}}}}}} R I P sweetheart you are so loved


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so glad you found the vet that Beanie deserved - someone who has a love and empathy for fur children.

Run free at the Bridge now Beanie, no more pain, just peace - and lots of mischief to get into:smile5:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, i'm very sorry Peter

Run free over The Rainbow Bridge Beanie. R.I.P*


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

peter101 said:


> Beanie died last night at 6pm, a very nice vet that obviously loved animals put her to rest.


R.I.P BEANIE

:frown:


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Rest in peace little Beanie ....

Sending my condolencies to you Peter and to your wife. Sorry you went through such a hard time lately.


----------



## peter101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you all. I spent today making Beanie a little coffin. I have dug a grave and tonight we shall bury her. Siamese Kelly sent me a poem that I shall be reading.

I feel so bad that I have not commented on the other losses that others here have had. I feel for you all.

I have been a reck all week. My emotions have been everywhere. 

After beanie died, I felt a kind of relief, but I felt badly that I felt relived. I cant stop sobbing. I am a grown man for gods sake. But then again I dont really care. I feel what I feel I guess. I allways thaught I was kind of tough in that department. But bean was my little buddy. Ever since her last stroke I cared for her. She loved me to pick her up and carry her around. I would allways have what we called a loving before going to bed. Where I would put my head down next to her and give her a stroke, and she would often lick my face till it hurt! I am going to so miss all of that. Yesterday we looked at eachother in the eyes, and there was a moment where I could here her saying 'I have had enough daddy'. 

Thankyou all for listening to me. It has helped release what needed to be released.

God bless you all. and your babies.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Peter, it just shows how much you care. I for one don't think there's anything wrong with a man crying. I hope in time you can find time to join us and stick around. *


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Losing a pet is the same as losing a human family member, its not something you ever really get over, you just get used to living with their loss. Some people don't understand that, but all pet owners do.

This may sound mad, but the special ones do come back. If they die of old age or after an illness, then they need time to recover, but they do find their way back to their loved ones. They may not look the same, but there will be that spark of recognition between you. You don't have to go looking for them either, fate has a way of ensuring you find each other again.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry Peter (((hugs))) to you and your wife.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss xx

Time is a healer & I know nothing that is said to you right now can make you feel better but in time it does.

As Selk has said nothing wrong with a man crying at all & agree it would be nice when you feel up to it to join us on here & chat.

R.I.P. Beanie goodnight sleeptight & run free on that rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

both of you will cry - reading a post on this or anther forum, a memory, even a word spoken by another family member or friend will bring back a memory and the loss - it is OK to grieve.

You have lost a friend of 19 years. I repeat that - 19 YEARS!!!!!

How many human friends do you have that have been friends that long?


It isOK to grieve, it is Ok to feel down, it is Ok to feel tears pricking your eyelids.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a awful situation to be in and had to have my cat of 16 pts in nov last year and i will never forget it. He went peacefully but i miss him terribley. My heart is with you and keep strong. TERESA x


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I personally think the men who cry are the strong ones - they are more in touch with their feelings and aren't afraid to be true to themselves - they don't feel they have to put on a 'macho' act. 

Reading about your relationship with Beanie is so beautiful - you clearly shared a very deep and powerful bond. I, too, believe that some of our fur children come back to us in another form. A true connection with another sentient being never dies.

Thinking of you x


----------



## Petsitter (Nov 19, 2008)

Peter,

So sorry to hear about Beanie. I am glad that you found a caring vet to be with you at those last moments. It makes a huge difference. I will say as the other have said in this thread that it takes a true animal lover to appreciate the joy that our furry friends give us. They are indeed like family, and losing a pet is losing a member of the family. You have cared for Beanie for 19 years, and I know that gave Beanie a great home. I am glad that we are in this journey with you as you mourn. I appreciate those animal lovers that can release their emotions as their pets "cross the rainbow bridge."


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

My thoughts are with you. RIP Beanie xx


----------



## Mishcats (Jan 12, 2017)

peter101 said:


> Meant to be my Cat, not my act
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


I now


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi @Mishcats This thread is 8 years old, please start a new one if you would like to chat xx


----------



## Mishcats (Jan 12, 2017)

Petsitter said:


> Peter,
> 
> So sorry to hear about Beanie. I am glad that you found a caring vet to be with you at those last moments. It makes a huge difference. I will say as the other have said in this thread that it takes a true animal lover to appreciate the joy that our furry friends give us. They are indeed like family, and losing a pet is losing a member of the family. You have cared for Beanie for 19 years, and I know that gave Beanie a great home. I am glad that we are in this journey with you as you mourn. I appreciate those animal lovers that can release their emotions as their pets "cross the rainbow bridge."


I now how you feel I feel for you I nursing my 20 year old oliver cat now I am heartbroken lost 2 my cats last year old age and like you my beautiful charlie had to be put to sleep then my handsome big boy bow bow staff 20 years dead so suddenly my heart broken now this I not taking Oliver to the vets I sorry but I love him so much I preying to god to make him better I not sleeping working staying home with him I so sorry Michelle


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thead is 8 years old. If you would like to share something with us that woud be great but you might be better to start a new thread of your own.
Welcome to the forum.


----------

